# General > AquaTalk >  Tank makers

## williamng

Guys

I wonder whether any of you can share the contact of tank makers? Need to customize tanks!

Thank you

----------


## torque6

wrong thread here... i pm you already..

----------


## raytan12

> Guys
> 
> I wonder whether any of you can share the contact of tank makers? Need to customize tanks!
> 
> Thank you


NA does custom tanks... did mine there, and they'll deliver to your place.

----------


## kevanyap

> NA does custom tanks... did mine there, and they'll deliver to your place.


The one beside NA, colourful, does the same thing too. My advise is to compare price 1st as what i did when i looking for mine last year.

----------


## Merviso

Hi bro, what size do you want to customized? 

If big tank, a lot of good reference for weeyang or david. I just ordered a 4ft from weeyang too...  :Grin:

----------


## acc

I would advise against Coral Reef Aquarium. I ordered my custom tank from them recently and had lots of quality issues:
-scratches on the glass one of which is clearly visible (they gave me a small discount because of this)
-the tank arrived rather dusty and with lots of silicone slivers that I have to scrap off myself
-the cabinet was made too large and had to be sent back for modification
-barely acceptable carpentry e.g. laminate dirty or poorly applied, uneven joints
-shelf for cabinet missing and had to chase them for it
-oyama backing over-sized due to careless measurements

Better to avoid them regardless of price :P

----------


## illumnae

that sucks. i've had good run-up service from them so far over the phone and when i visited their showroom. My tank from them is going to be delivered next monday  :Opps:  hope it turns out fine

----------


## acc

For me I thought the service was good until the day the tank came... but hopefully you have better luck.  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

you're making me very afraid for next monday  :Sad:

----------


## acc

Sorry I don't mean to. Its just a factual description of my experience with them. CR rectified most of the faults, just that with some care on their part, the issues would not have arose in the first place. Anyway, I probably have a run of bad karma with them haha.

----------


## illumnae

i ordered from them based on high recommendations from a few people. i guess as long as they rectify the faults it's ok for me, i'm not picky  :Laughing:

----------


## David Moses Heng

so far my encounter with CR is thumbs up :Well done: . I ordered one 4 by 1.5 by 1.5 with sump last year for the montfort project. Top notch!! :Well done:  More recently, I got them to sponsor 3 one feet cube and 15 six inch cube. All top notch workmanship. In fact i am placing another order with them for my new client.

----------


## illumnae

Haha David, help me call them and tell them they better give me a top notch tank next monday can?  :Grin:  chris handled my order

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Haha David, help me call them and tell them they better give me a top notch tank next monday can?  chris handled my order


 
no promises but i will try.

----------


## acc

Ya better give them some pressure else they give sloppy work  :Very Happy:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Ya better give them some pressure else they give sloppy work


 
err... sorry but not that i want to challenge your post but so far in my dealings with them, I have never harass or presssure them. One call settles everything. I guess who you speak to matters. Cheers!!

----------


## illumnae

thanks david  :Smile:

----------


## acc

No problem... I wrote that tongue-in-cheek. I am sure there are others who have better experience with CR. But like I said, I just want to share what went wrong with my tank, so others can take it as a data point when deciding who to order the tank from.

----------


## bryan

So far, have not had issues with N30 tanks(Weeyang).

----------


## illumnae

tank has come and i'm happy. only 2 minor things wrong with the cabinet but both were resolved within 2 hours. quality and finishing are top class.

----------


## ivanlo24

Can any bro assist me with getting their contacts?

I am looking to get a 4ft x 1ft x 1ft tank.

----------


## Merviso

Maybe we should have a sticky thread on tank makers contact information...  :Grin:  

1. N30 - Neo Wee Yang 96672353 [email protected]

----------


## Morgan01

done my @ NA...happy with it

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Maybe we should have a sticky thread on tank makers contact information...  
> 
> 1. N30 - Neo Wee Yang 96672353 [email protected]


1. N30 - Neo Wee Yang 96672353 [email protected]
2. craquarium.com.sg

----------


## antitrust

i believe you can ask C328 to help you order a tank as well. 

i overhead a conversation between auntie and a 'suspected' tank maker.  :Surprised: 

and during the conversation i've heard a couple of familiar names  :Smile:  so i guess you can be assured that you can expect good quality tanks if you order from C328. 

anyway, i just received my 1 foot cube made by davidsws just moments ago. good price and quality! but i think he's a busy man, sometimes no time to reply sms also  :Grin:  must be too many orders to fill.  :Smug: 

here's my contribution to the list!

1. N30 - Neo Wee Yang 96672353 [email protected]
2. craquarium.com.sg
3. Davidsws - 92966858 sms preferred

----------

